# WP - Ladys only: Wer ist noch auf Teamsuche?



## zestyfied (18. Oktober 2011)

Huhu Mädls,
der Winter naht und ich hab nun schon ein paar angeschrieben, aber leider wenig Rückmeldung erhalten...Wer ist denn ambitioniert im Winter ein paar Punkte beizutragen?

Triathletin007 - bist du wieder am Start  ? 

Vielleicht melden sich ja ein paar, die noch nach einem Team suchen


----------



## Chrige (18. Oktober 2011)

Im WP-Kalorienkiller Thread suchen sie noch Leute. Vielleicht kannst du dort mal nachfragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (18. Oktober 2011)

@ Chrige: Danke für deinen Tipp 

Habe fast nur gehofft, dass evtl ein paar vom letzten Jahr wieder aktiv sein würden - waren ziemlich viele Punkte. Daher noch das neue Topic - findet sich leichter  Mal schaun ....


----------



## Senshisan (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

Wir haben noch für zwei Mädels Plätze frei im Kalorienkiller-Forum. Würden uns freuen wenn noch jemand sich dazu gesellen möchte ^^

Edit: Hey Mädels ein Platz ist noch frei im "Flotter Fünfer" Forum! Meldet Euch!! Wir beißen auch nicht


----------



## trhaflhow (20. Oktober 2011)

Fände es super wenn die Teams wieder mit Ladies only ...angehen würden
Und dann der Teamname


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte auch noch Interesse an einem Team, bisher bin ich "teamlos". Die beiden letzten Jahre war ich im Team "Minga", aber ich glaub, da geht heuer nix z´am.


----------



## scylla (25. Oktober 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch noch Interesse an einem Team, bisher bin ich "teamlos". Die beiden letzten Jahre war ich im Team "Minga", aber ich glaub, da geht heuer nix z´am.




Action-Barbie sucht glaub auch noch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=550081
dann wärt ihr wenigstens schon mal zu zweit...


----------



## bajcca (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte auch noch Interesse an einen Motivationsschub für den Winter.
@Pfadfinderin, Zestyfied, Actionbarbie
Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe sucht Ihr noch ein Team.
Wollen wir ein eigenes Neues gründen? Teamname WP-Ladies Only- Last Minute oder die Letzten werden die Ersten sein

Vielleicht geht ja noch was!


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Oktober 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=550439

Ich bin da dabei, los gebt euch einen Ruck!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Oktober 2011)

Absolute Racing - das ist nicht meine Welt, last minute käme mir da eher entgegen ;-). Noch jemand auf der Suche? Ich glaub, Zestyfied ist schon untergebracht.


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. Oktober 2011)

Och, komm das darf man alles nicht so ernst nehmen, damit braucht man sich echt keinen Stress machen, jeder macht und tut wozu er lust und Zeit hat, auch wenns Last Minute ist 

Letztes Jahr war ich einem Team, wo ich glaube ich 75% der gesamten Punkte gesammelt hatte... na und!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Mädls,
sorry krank im Bett versumpft und am Sonntag noch ein kleines CC Rennen gefahren.
Momentan würden gern Triathletin007, ich (zestyfied) und evtl zwei weitere Mädls fahren wollen. Antworten krieg ich bis Freitag (Urlaub, Arbeitstrip usw). Dann könnten wir auch zwei Teams fix machen. 
Wenn alles gut läuft, sind wir bis Freitag vier, dh wir suchen dann noch eine.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Oktober 2011)

Dann wünsch ich mal gute Besserung! ...und wart bis Freitag.


----------



## bajcca (26. Oktober 2011)

Von mir ebenfalls gute Besserung und warte dann auch mal ab.

Wer überlegt sonst noch, ob WP oder nicht?


----------



## zestyfied (2. November 2011)

So liebe Mädls,
ich häng zwar immer noch irgendwie krank rum, aber ich bin noch auf der Suche nach zwei Mädls. Derzeit im Team zwei Triathletinnen (Ironwomen) und ich =) 
Wer mag? Einfach posten, Teamname ist auch noch ein Rätsel =)


----------



## bajcca (2. November 2011)

Hi, also ich hätte nach wie vor Interesse am WP. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich die Richtige für Euch bin, da ich mich selbst eher als Genußbikerin sehe. Allerdings möchte ich gut durch den Winter kommen und etwas für meine Kondi tun.


----------



## zestyfied (2. November 2011)

Hey bajcca - ach ich glaube es geht allen um die Kondition. Manchen halt um ein paar größere Ziele. Ich warte grad noch auf die Antwort von Triathletin007, aber hoffe sie meldet sich bis abends, dann wären wir ja schon vier =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (2. November 2011)

Okay, dann bin ich mit dabei!


----------



## kater21 (2. November 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe auch Lust.
Ich gehöre aber ebenfalls zu den Genußbikern.
Wenn das kein Problem ist, und ich sicher gehen kann, keine Teamkeile zu beziehen, würde ich gerne mitmachen.

Viele Grüße
Sandra


----------



## bajcca (3. November 2011)

Ich brüte gerade bei einem Cappuccino (habe Urlaub) über einen Teamnamen.
Das ist bis jetzt dabei rausgekommen:
Ladies only- Last Minute
               - Finisher
               - Teamspirit
               - Frauenpower
               - Wintersonne
               - Snowbiker
               - Unter Null Grad


----------



## zestyfied (3. November 2011)

WP Ladys Only - Mountain Bunnies?


----------



## bajcca (3. November 2011)

Mountain Bunnies


----------



## zestyfied (3. November 2011)

ok ich habs gegründet


----------



## JaWa1896 (18. November 2014)

Sucht hier noch jemand ein Mitglied? Habe es dieses Jahr irgendwie nicht hinbekomme


----------



## 4mate (18. November 2014)

WP Regeln schrieb:
			
		

> *Teams*
> Bis zu fünf Leute können sich in einem Team zusammen schließen,
> jeder kann dabei nur in einem Team Mitglied sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## JaWa1896 (19. November 2014)

Da habe ich wohl gepennt...Danke


----------

